# Ramadan 2015



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ramadan in 2015 will start on Thursday, the 18th of June and will continue for 30 days until Friday, the 17th of July.

Note that in the Muslim calander, a holiday begins on the sunset of the previous day, so observing Muslims will celebrate Ramadan on the sunset of Wednesday, the 17th of June.


Whilst non muslims are not expected to fast please be aware of your surroundings when you are eating and more so slugging those bottles of waters.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

More to the point make your preparations quickly, Cheers and Drinkies both shut all month.


----------

